# TUG review problems



## Marina_K (Jul 21, 2005)

All of a sudden, I'm being timed out.


----------



## Marina_K (Jul 21, 2005)

It's working now. Thanks TUG G*d.


----------



## Marina_K (Jul 22, 2005)

Aaack ... all the "new" links are leading to an "Unknown resort".


----------



## Keitht (Jul 23, 2005)

Just checked the European area and that is currently working OK.


----------



## Elli (Jul 23, 2005)

Marina, I got "Unknown Resort" yesterday as well, tried it twice.  Now I'll try, Database, Ratings then Reviews - as mentioned in another thread.
Elli

P.S.  That resort was in Canada.  Now PClapham started another thread that she has problems with the Canada reviews as well.


----------



## Marina_K (Jul 24, 2005)

*Thanks Elli*

Yes, the whole "new" Review section was down for a few hours on Friday night.

Guess TUG doesn't know that I don't have a life outside of TUG right now


----------



## billhall (Jul 24, 2005)

*Unknown resort...*

I had the problem today. All of a sudden I started getting Unknown Resort for any resort with a new review.  It worked fine for Keith and still failed for me.  After I restarted my browser, it started working again.   (?)


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 24, 2005)

TUG Resort Database Review
Island Link Resort, Hilton Head Island, SC
July 22, 2005 review is missing


----------



## Marina_K (Jul 24, 2005)

*What do mean by missing?*

Kathy does not have a reliable internet connection right now.


----------

